# Pedernales Fall and the Tamron 150-600



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

About a year ago I bought the Tamron 150-600. A lot of reports said that the lens just wasn't that sharp and wouldn't focus very fast. I am just an amateur but I think this is a great lens for the money. I took these shots at Pedernales Falls a few days ago.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

They look great to me!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

old 37 said:


> They look great to me!


Thanks. The more I use this lens the more I like it.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I love the shots.... the detail is crystal clear. Well done sir, Baker


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Very nice. I think that is the sharpest Tamron lens I have seen.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

love them birds


----------

